# Full coverage concealer for hyperpigmentation



## mehrunissa (Aug 25, 2010)

I just got my skin under control and am now dealing with the hyperpigmented spots left behind. I want to stay away from a full face of foundation to give my skin a break, but I'm too self-conscious to go with a naked face.

As a brown skinned girl, I get very dark spots that take a long time to fade, and there are a lot of them right now. I'm using AHA's to try and speed the process up and SPF to not make them worse, but in the meantime I want something to spot conceal with.

What have you guys had the best experience with to cover hyperpigmentation? I'm torn between Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer and MAC Studio Finish. Both have good things going for them: Bobbi Brown with the vitamin A which is good for cell turnover, and MAC with the SPF 35 to protect the spots from darkening. Any other good options you can give me?


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 25, 2010)

mufe full cover, cover FX concealer or cream foundation, and amazing cosmetics are all my suggestions


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd recommend MAC Studio Finish or MUFE Full Cover (if you can find your shade, it has a more limited shade range). I am not familiar with the Bobbi brown creamy concealer.


----------



## LC (Aug 26, 2010)

dermablend.


also, clarins has a skincare line called "bright plus" that evens out the skin tone. it works on only the spots that are darker. it's great stuff


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Aug 26, 2010)

Dermablend as well.  I've seen people work wonders with it.


----------



## anita22 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have both the Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer as well as Studio Finish, and can tell you that the Studio Finish is definitely higher coverage and longer lasting. The Creamy Concealer is nice, but the consistency is, well, creamy (!), so it tends to wear off more quickly on me. MAC Studio Sculpt is another nice option for high coverage, this is what I tend to use day to day to cover my pigmented spots (I currently have a few small scars that need good cover). I've not tried Dermablend so can't compare.


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, girls. Really appreciate it. I found myself in the mall the other day, so I went ahead and picked up a MAC Studio Finish concealer. It works alright, doesn't conceal the really dark brown spots, but I guess I can live with that while they fade.

 LC, I'll have to look into that skincare line, thanks.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 30, 2010)

I really have to second cover fx even though you've chosen the mac one. I can cover anything with it. Tricky to apply at first but it's great.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* 

 
_Thanks for the suggestions, girls. Really appreciate it. I found myself in the mall the other day, so I went ahead and picked up a MAC Studio Finish concealer. It works alright, doesn't conceal the really dark brown spots, but I guess I can live with that while they fade.

 LC, I'll have to look into that skincare line, thanks._

 
I've been in your situation and used MAC studio finish to conceal. It took almost a year for everything to fade completely, but by then I'd become a concealer master, lol. For those extra dark spots, you may want to put a thin layer of corrector (Bobbi Brown has some good ones, so does MAC Pro) down and put the concealer on top, and then set with powder. That should camouflage the spots completely while you wait.

Good luck


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KimmyAnn_678* 

 
_Dermablend as well. I've seen people work wonders with it._

 
Dermablend is my HG for dark spots! Never fails me..


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I've been in your situation and used MAC studio finish to conceal. It took almost a year for everything to fade completely, but by then I'd become a concealer master, lol. For those extra dark spots, you may want to put a thin layer of corrector (Bobbi Brown has some good ones, so does MAC Pro) down and put the concealer on top, and then set with powder. That should camouflage the spots completely while you wait.

Good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh, I have a salmon/orange corrector in my Pixi Eye Bright wheel. I'm going to try that. Thanks!


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smf16* 

 
_Dermablend is my HG for dark spots! Never fails me.._

 
I really want to try Dermablend, but they don't have a counter anywhere in my town. Ordering online would be hit-and-miss, since I have no way of knowing what my shade would be.


----------



## strawberry1 (Sep 22, 2010)

I heard great things about Kevyn aucoin concealer on youtube. It's expensive but I am going to try it.


----------



## Senoj (Sep 22, 2010)

I have hyper pigmentation to from adult acne. I love Mac Stuido Finish in the little pot. I also like the Coastal Scents concealer palettes, they come in a palette of 10 but you can also get them off of Ebay. Both concealers are good enough for me to go out with just concealer and not foundation.


----------



## starlaj (Oct 1, 2010)

I havent tried it myself but have heard good things about Kat VonD's tattoo concealer which is full coverage and is good enough to cover tattoos, as soon as i get to sephora im going to grab some myself.

xx


----------



## miagirl07 (Oct 5, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Kat von D tattoo concealer? I got a sample in a swap and am really liking it.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 5, 2010)

One more for Make Up For Ever Full Cover


----------

